# Tell me about the 3 Bedroom at HGVC on the Strip.



## ricoba (Feb 22, 2007)

I may be using some points this summer there and was curious about the 3 bedroom at the Strip property.  

I have stayed in all three Vegas properties in mainly 2 bedrooms, so what makes the 3 bedroom  special etc?  I assume it's a master br a lock off and what is the third bedroom?

Any help or pics would be appreciated. 

Rick


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 22, 2007)

When we did the presentation and tour in January, we stayed in a 1 BR suite....where there was a locked connecting door off the living room.  The presentation tour model unit looked identical to ours and behind the locked door was a cooridor with BR 2 off to one side, a closet and bathroom across the corridor from it, and BR 3 was at the end which doubles as a lockoff studio unit, complete with a mini kitchen and bathroom of it's own.  BR 3 as a stand alone resembled a hotel room with a mini-kitchen.

Together it was all fairly large and nice.  BR 1 is is the master BR with the bathtub (no jacuzi) and ajoining bathroom with glass walled shower at that end of the floorplan.   This was in Tower 2.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 22, 2007)

So are BR 2 & 3 both lock offs?

What floors are the 3BR's on?   Are there upscale amenities? etc?

I have been in a 2 BR in all the Vegas properties, and I am just curious about that third bedroom and if there is any special perk involved, I think they call it a plus or premier.


----------



## myip (Feb 23, 2007)

I booked a 3 bedroom plus  for 2007 New Year Eves.  They told me it is the penthouse.  I can't wait to go...


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2007)

myip said:


> I booked a 3 bedroom plus  for 2007 New Year Eves.  They told me it is the penthouse.  I can't wait to go...




That was my understanding. That all the 3 bedroom units were on the top floors. I asked them to show us one and give us the prices when we upgraded our EOY at the LV Hilton to an EY unit at the LV Strip. For some reason, the salesman didn't want to show us that unit. To bad, I have a nasty history of buying 3 bedroom units from developers.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 23, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> That was my understanding. That all the 3 bedroom units were on the top floors. I asked them to show us one and give us the prices when we upgraded our EOY at the LV Hilton to an EY unit at the LV Strip. For some reason, the salesman didn't want to show us that unit. To bad, I have a nasty history of buying 3 bedroom units from developers.



Too funny!!! 

I wish HGVC would put floor plans of the units on their website with a good description of the differences between, standard, plus and premium.

My understanding is that a 3 bd is the penthouse, I was hoping someone would have some pics.  We may go over for a few days in July, & I was just curious.


----------



## fgauer (Feb 23, 2007)

*so...kinda off topic*

...can I tap into your experience with the HGVC properties in Vegas?

#1 - I want to buy one (for various reasons) in Vegas
#2 - I will be buying resale
#3 - I want to buy a 2 bedroom in the Gold Season

We've planned a trip in May to go through the presentation. We're bringing my wife's parents - and we're staying at the HGVC Hilton in a one bedroom (will probably be a bit cramped)...

...my question is: Should I just chuck it and buy a resale 2 bedroom now - skip the presentation altogether and just do it? (bear in mind I haven't seen the properties yet - i'm buying sight unseen - from reviews here and other places - and kinda the Hilton 'name')

...thoughts?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 23, 2007)

fquar:

I don't know what's best for you and your travel plans, but I like HGVC.  As you can see we own at the Hilton on Karen St location and enjoy it as well as the other HGVC's in Vegas.

If I were you I would talk to Seth Nock re: purchasing resale.

He is very knowledgeable and helpful.

Good Luck.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 23, 2007)

fquar:

I recently completed a purchase of a HGVC property through Seth Nock -- I would recommend talking with him as well.

You said you were looking at a 2BR gold week in LV.  That will get you 5000 points annually.  With HGVC, I think it is more important that you think about points instead of weeks, unless you are planning on going to your home resort for exactly the one week a year you purchased.  Let me explain.

First sit down and think about what do you want to do, and how many points that will take.  Take a look at the HGVC point charts and season charts.  Remember, you don't have to stay a full week at a time with HGVC.  Many people usually stay only 3-4 days per stay in Vegas, or maybe 8-10 days in Hawaii, for example.  And remember that you can generally combine two years worth of points for a single reservation (use current year points + borrow from next year @ no charge).  So w/ 5000 annual points, you could do a single 10,000 point reservation every other year.  Here are some links to help you:

HGVC Point Chart
HGVC Season Chart

Next, you have to decide what point package would be best to purchase given how many points you think you will need.  But remember that the HGVC maintenance fees are based on unit _size_, not number of _points_.  So if you need about 5000 points, you could buy a 2BR gold week, but you will be paying the same maintenance fee, _every year_, that a platinum season 2BR owner will be paying for their 7000 points.  An alternative might be to get a 1BR platinum which is 4800 points, but will be less MF every year.  Of course you have to also factor in initial purchase price, and how long you plan to own it to determine what is the better deal.

For example, we ended purchasing an 8400 point property -- 3BR platinum season.  Since we only have a single child, we will most likely never make a 3BR reservation.  Instead we will be making multiple 1BR reservations each year.  Some for a week, some for less.  But because we bought platinum season, we are getting the most points per MF verses purchasing two lower-point properties.  We plan on keeping the property for 20 years or more, so purchase price was less important in our calculations.

I have ignored the RCI exchange feature, mainly because most people agree that exchanging your HGVC timeshare with RCI is not the best use of your points.  But here is a link to the point chart for RCI reservations.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do!

P.S. I see that you are in Colorado as well -- if you are a skier, access to the Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge through HGVC is a great benefit.  I have gotten two weekend reservations this year through the "Open Season" window.  This is where you can rent a room for a very good discount rate for as little as two nights, without using any of your points.  Feel free to contact me (PM) if you have any questions.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 23, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> When we did the presentation and tour in January, we stayed in a 1 BR suite....where there was a locked connecting door off the living room.  The presentation tour model unit looked identical to ours and behind the locked door was a cooridor with BR 2 off to one side, a closet and bathroom across the corridor from it, and BR 3 was at the end which doubles as a lockoff studio unit, complete with a mini kitchen and bathroom of it's own.  BR 3 as a stand alone resembled a hotel room with a mini-kitchen.
> -------------------------------------------------------
> So are BR 2 & 3 both lock offs?
> 
> ...


----------



## rkdahl (Feb 24, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> I have ignored the RCI exchange feature, mainly because most people agree that exchanging your HGVC timeshare with RCI is not the best use of your points.  But here is a link to the point chart for RCI reservations.



I was curious why the RCI exchange is perceived to not be the best use of points as indicated here? I'm new to HGVC, but when I just look at the face point value of say a 1 bdrm red RCI exchange at 3,400 club points, that seems to be better than a 1 bdrm Platinum week and equal to a 1 bdrm Gold week at HGVC. What am I missing?


----------



## wmmmmm (Feb 24, 2007)

We stayed in a three bedroom Penthouse right after "the strip" opened and it was very nice.  I have pictures and if I can find some, I'll post them.  In summary, the three bedrooms are two bedroom units with a lockoff.  I haven't been back at the strip since (stayed at the Karen ave last) so I don't know whether the floors, counter tops, cabinets are standard or upgrades.  But I do know that the Penthouses have high ceiling so the rooms appear bigger and are brighter (more window area).


----------



## ricoba (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks...wmmmmm 

I knew someone here had stayed there.  If you find the pics, that would be great.  I was just curious about the bedrooms and wasn't sure if they were both lock offs.  Did the unit have plasma tv?


----------



## wmmmmm (Feb 27, 2007)

I found them.  The three bedrooms are only Penthouses and they are lockoffs.  The new buildings have multiple Penthouse floors.

Floor plan - 3 bedrooms
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/FloorPlan_3bd.JPG

Entry way.  Note the ceiling is higher in the living room.  The Penthouses have higher ceiling
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3366.JPG

Kitchen area
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3365.JPG

Another view of Kitchen
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3373.JPG

Living room
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3387.JPG

Another view of Living room
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3383.JPG

Master bathroom floor tiles
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3385.JPG

Another view of Master bathroom
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3376.JPG

And another 
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3374.JPG

Master bedroom
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3369.JPG

Another
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3377.JPG

Another
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3380.JPG

Another
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3378.JPG

And another
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3379.JPG

View of the waterpark (now gone!) and HGVC at the LV Hilton
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3381.JPG

Night view of the Stratosphere and Sahara
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3408.JPG

Lobby area
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3477.JPG

Model of the LV Blvd when completed
http://dcimbackup.com/HGVC/LVBlvd/IMG_3478.JPG


----------



## ricoba (Feb 27, 2007)

WMMMM, excellent!  thanks for the pics and floor plans.  

I think HGVC should put floor plans on their site.


----------



## jlee2070 (Feb 27, 2007)

I just returned from HGVC on the Strip.  Got a 2 BR "Plus".  It was actually a 3 BR but the 3rd BR was locked off...  We were on the 35th floor (39th is the highest I believe)...

Very nice room and view!!!  Very little construction noise.  Parking was a bit of a pain but OK...


----------



## wmmmmm (Feb 28, 2007)

ricoba said:


> WMMMM, excellent!  thanks for the pics and floor plans.
> 
> I think HGVC should put floor plans on their site.


I agree that the floor plans should be on their site.  It's part of a public document.  As it was, when I was in Orlando last year, I drove over to HGVC's main office and spent almost an hour talking to various people until I found someone who knew what I was asking for.  Even then, they had to mail them to me a few weeks later!


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Mar 3, 2007)

wmmmmm said:


> We stayed in a three bedroom Penthouse right after "the strip" opened and it was very nice.  I have pictures and if I can find some, I'll post them.  In summary, the three bedrooms are two bedroom units with a lockoff.  I haven't been back at the strip since (stayed at the Karen ave last) so I don't know whether the floors, counter tops, cabinets are standard or upgrades.  But I do know that the Penthouses have high ceiling so the rooms appear bigger and are brighter (more window area).



Does that mean that bedroom 2 of a 3-bedroom is identical to bedroom 3? That they're both basically studio units but bedroom #2 doesn't lock-off? Or to phrase it differently, an additional studio is added on to a 2-bedroom but it's not a normal 2-bedroom because bedroom 2 doesn't lock-off like it normally does?

And is there only *ONE* three bedroom unit per tower at LV Strip?  Which is why you never see one on Open Season?


----------



## wmmmmm (Mar 5, 2007)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Does that mean that bedroom 2 of a 3-bedroom is identical to bedroom 3? That they're both basically studio units but bedroom #2 doesn't lock-off? Or to phrase it differently, an additional studio is added on to a 2-bedroom but it's not a normal 2-bedroom because bedroom 2 doesn't lock-off like it normally does?
> 
> And is there only *ONE* three bedroom unit per tower at LV Strip?  Which is why you never see one on Open Season?


The "two bedroom" unit I stayed in was a real two bedroom unit (only one exit to the hallway) with a door to the third bedroom (lock-off).  I have not stayed in a regular two bedroom unit so maybe the lower floors' two bedrooms are one bedroom units with a lock-off?  Maybe ricoba can elaborate.  The floor plans I have are generic and does not differentiate between floors.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2007)

The regular two bedrooms in all the Vegas properties are one master bedroom with a studio lockoff making the second bedroom.  

So it would appear a two bedroom plus or premium is actually a second bedroom rather than being a lockoff.


----------

